

U.S. Companies Are at Risk of Spying by Their Own Workers - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/18/business/global/18espionage.html

======
rmk
China also does a whole lot of currency manipulation, in addition to this
stuff. Instead of developing conventional defense capabilities, it is high
time the US started thinking of other defenses as well...

------
riobard
“Economic espionage charges are also pending against Jin Hanjuan, a software
engineer for Motorola, who was arrested with a laptop full of company
documents while boarding a plane for China, prosecutors said.”

Not sure how this case ends, but it seems basically you cannot go there with
any company documents. Emmm, interesting. How do you do business then?

~~~
redcap
Do you think that maybe the documents Jin had was perhaps confidential
information that was not supposed to leave the office without permission?

I'm sure ordinary businessmen don't need to take reams of confidential
information with them unless they are actually selling it - legally or
illegally.

~~~
joshhart
I carry most of LinkedIn's source code on my laptop wherever it goes. I'd say
that's reams of confidential information, but I'm not planning on selling it.

This is getting off topic, but I think you have to devote a lot more energy to
physical security than "network" security. People carry so much information
around now.

